# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 09/2010



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 09/2010


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Liste der Anhänge anzeigen (Anzahl: 12) Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 09/2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "GPU-Computing: Offener Schlagabtausch"

• Warmonger - Operation Downtown Destruction (UE3-Engine + GPU-Physx)
Warmonger: Kostenloser UE3-Shooter bei uns zum Download (Große Screenshot-Galerie als Appetitanreger) -

• Dark Void Physx-Benchmark-Demo
Dark Void: Infos zum Physx-Spiel - Update: lokaler Demo-Download verfügbar - physx, dark void

• Top-500-Liste der weltschnellsten Supercomputer Juni 2010
TOP500 List - June 2010 (1-100) | TOP500 Supercomputing Sites

• Ati Stream SDK 2.1 (beinhaltet Open-CL-Treiber)
ATI Stream SDK v2.1 with OpenCL? 1.0 Support | AMD Developer Central

• Beta-Treiber mit Radeon/Geforce-Mischbetrieb zur Physx-Beschleunigung
Nvidia 257.15 Beta: Mischbetrieb Radeon plus Geforce für GPU-Physx nur ein Bug - radeon, amd, geforce, nvidia, physx

• NGOHQ Hybrid-Physx-Mod
Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.04ff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *55 Grafikkarten im Test* aus der Printausgabe PC Games  Hardware 09/2010,  Seite 36 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
Nachfolgend finden Sie die Probanden im Preisvergleich*.

Die Passiven:

• Powercolor Radeon HD 5750 SCS3
 • Gigabyte Radeon HD 5750 Silent Cell
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 Ultimate
 • Gigabyte Geforce 9800 GT Silent Cell
• Zotac Geforce GT 240 Zone Edition
• HIS Radeon HD 5570 Silence
• Asus Geforce GT 220 Bravo Silent
• HIS Radeon HD 5550 Silence

Die Spieler:

• MSI R5770 Hawk – Top-Produkt
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5770 PCS++ – Top-Produkt
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X OC  – Top-Produkt
• HIS Radeon HD 5770 Iceq 5 Turbo
• Gigabyte R577UD-1GD
• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 5750 L2 Pro Edition – Spar-Tipp
• Asus EAH5770/2DIS/1GD5/V2
• HIS Radeon HD 5750 Iceq+
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5750 PCS
• Asus EAH5750 Formula/2DI/1GD5

Die Starken:

• Gainward Geforce GTX 460 Golden Sample GLH – Top-Produkt
• Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Toxic/1G – Top-Produkt
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Rev. 2  – Top-Produkt
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5850 PCS+
• Zotac Geforce GTX 460-1G
• MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II
• Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI
• MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II
• MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5 OC
• Asus ENGTX460 Direct Cu TOP
• Asus EAH5830 Direct Cu

Die Elite:

• Sapphire Radeon HD 5970 OC
• HIS Radeon HD 5970
• Zotac Geforce GTX 480 AMP! – Top-Produkt
• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 5870 MK-13-Edition – Top-Produkt
• Asus ENGTX480
• Gainward Geforce GTX 480
• Asus Matrix 5870/2DIS/2GD5
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Toxic/2G – Top-Produkt
• Edel-Grafikkarten GTX 470 MK-13-Edition – Top-Produkt
• Zotac Geforce GTX 470 AMP! – Top-Produkt
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X Revision 2 (SKU 11161)
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6
• Xfx Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6
• Gigabyte Radeon HD 5870 Super Overclock
• MSI Radeon HD 5870 Lightning
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Toxic/2G 
• Asus EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2
• HIS Radeon HD 5870 Icooler V Turbo
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2
• HIS Radeon HD 5870 (AMD-Design)
• Gainward Geforce GTX 470 GS
• Edel-Grafikkarten HD 5850 Musashi-Edition
• Palit Geforce GTX 470 Own Design
• Gainward Geforce GTX 470


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.4
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem neuen   Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
• Info: Microloops Vapor-Chamber-Technologie bei Microloops

• Geforce-Treiber  257.15 im Test: Mehr Fps, mehr   Bildqualität - plus: Nvidia-Interview
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung   auf GTX  470/480 
• Geforce-Grafikkarten im VRAM-Test: 896 vs. 1.024 vs. 1.792 vs. 2.048 MiByte Videospeicher
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise


Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware       registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie       sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME       Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und     anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,       Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Mario (12. Juli 2010)

*Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 09/2010 - 3D in der Praxis*

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial Premium Ausgabe 09/10.

*3D-Material und hilfreiche Links:*• Stereoscopic Player
• Stereoforum
• IZ3D-Forum
• News und Demos
• Filme und Bilder
• Videos und Bilder​*Nvidia:*• 3D Vision
• 3D Vision Surround
• Treiber für Geforce-Grafikkarten und 3D Vision
• Kompatible Grafikkarten und Monitore/Projektoren
• Kompatibilitätsliste für Spiel​*IZ3D:*• 3D-Monitor
• Monitortreiber
• Kompatibilitätsliste für Spiele
• Verschiedene Polfilterbrillen zum Nachbestellen​*Zalman:*• 3D-Monitore
• Monitortreiber
• 3D-Videos​*3DTV:*• Stereoscopic Player
• 3D: Know-how
• 3D-Videos
​*Youtube-3D-Videos:
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GcLW0g_c1s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i92HbFBdGFc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Lzhg7yaZU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDBJS7eV0ag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6h7ZieZH9U


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial zum Test Geforce GTX 460

Bei den auf dem Chiptakt fußenden Angaben in der Techniktabelle ist uns ein Folgefehler unterlaufen. Da der Chiptakt 675 anstelle der angegebenen 650 MHz beträgt, sind auch die Werte für den Polygondurchsatz (1.350 Mio. Dreiecke/s.), Pixeldurchsatz (9,45 GPix/s.) und Texeldurchsatz (37,8 GTex/s.) falsch. Hier die korrigierte Version der Tabelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*• Testsystem im Überblick*• CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und    Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;    9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich]​*• Benchmarkauswahl*• Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) ​*• **Benchmark-Beschreibungen: So testet PC Games Hardware*
FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) - benchmarks
*• PCGH Preisermittlung*
So ermittelt PC Games Hardware    Preise
*• PCGH-Umfrage: Preisbereich Grafikkarten*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-fuer-eine-grafikkarte-aus-4.html#post1973510
*• Online-Test der Geforce GTX 460 mit ausführlichem Technik-Teil:*
Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 im Test: Die beste DirectX-11-Grafikkarte um 200 Euro? - radeon, geforce, nvidia, fermi


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Leise und kühl per Tool*

*Tools*​

Speedfan​
Asus AI Suite (Reiter "Download" anklicken und das Betriebssystem auswählen; Asus AI Suite ist unter dem Punkt "Utilities" aufgeführt)
Gigabyte Easytune 6 (unter "Hilfsprogramme" aufgeführt)
MSI Overclocking Center (unter "Utility" aufgeführt)


----------



## PCGH_Chris (13. Juli 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Windows-7-Tools"

*Tuning-Tools*


EnhanceMySe7en
Gigatweaker
Glary Utilities
TuneUp Utilities 2010 (kostenpflichtig)
Systerac Advanced Tools (kostenpflichtig)
Winoptimizer 7 (kostenpflichtig, Version 6 kostenlos auf PCGH-DVD oder als direkter Download hier)
*System-Tools*


Defraggler
Stalled Printer Repair
Sysinternals (live)

WSCC
Richcopy
Teracopy
Ccleaner (inklusive portable Version)
*Desktop-Tools*


Qttabbar
Explorer++
Sizer
Fences
Windirstat
*Sicherheit*


Secunia PSI
Software Informer
Sandboxie
Microsoft Security Essentials
Firewall Control
*Sonstige / Multimedia*


Windows 7 Codec Pack
Windows Live Essentials
Google Pack
Ninite
Windows Easy Transfer
Standalone Stack
7Stack


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2010)

Bonusmaterial "Optik Mods für Spiele"



> •	Gohic III Community Patch v1.74 [Freigabe mündlich erteilt, 915M]
> -	World of Gothic - Downloads - Gothic 3 Community Patch v1.74
> •	GTA 4 ENB Series v0.081 SORA [Freigabe erteilt, unter 1M]
> -	ENBSeries Download
> ...


----------



## Daniel_M (18. Juli 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *30 AM3-Mainboards* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 09/2010, Seite 70 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Asrock 890FX Deluxe3 (890FX)
• Asrock 870 Extreme3 (870)
• Asrock 890GX Extreme3 (890GX)
• Asus Crosshair IV Formula (890FX)
 • Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3 (890FX)
• Asus M4N98TD EVO (Nforce 980a SLI)
 • Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 (890GX)
• Asus M4A88T-I Deluxe (880G)
• Asus M4A88TD-M/USB3 (880G)
• Asus M4A87TD/USB3 (870)
• Biostar TA890FXE (890FX)
 • Biostar TA890GXE (890GX)
• Biostar TA870+ (870)
• Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 (790GX)
• Foxconn A88GM Deluxe (880G)
• Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7 (890FX)
 • Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 (890FX)
 • Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5 (790FX)
 • Gigabyte 890XA-UD3 (790X)
 • Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H (890GX)  
• Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H (880G)
• Gigabyte 870A-UD3 (870)
• Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 (770)
• MSI 890FXA-GD70 (890FX)
• MSI 880GMA-E45 (880G)
• MSI 890GXM-G65 (890GX)
 • MSI 870A-G54 (870)
• MSI 770-C45 (770)
 • MSI 770-G45 (770)
• Sapphire Pure Crossfirex PC-AM3RS890G (890GX)
 
 
*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des  Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden  Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der  Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird  gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
• MSI Radeon HD 4870, 1 GiByte
• Scythe Shuriken
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 8-8-8-24, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## Daniel_M (19. Juli 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Bester PC-Klang* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 09/2010, Seite 100 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die getesteten Soundkarten im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe
 • Asus Xonar Essence STX
 • Asus Xonar DX
 • Asus Xonar DS
• Asus Xonar D2X
• Auzentech X-Fi Bravura 7.1
 • Auzentech X-Studio 5.1
• Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1
• Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
 • Creative Soundblast X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series
 • Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS (nicht mehr lieferbar)
• ESI Juli@


*Die getesteten Lautsprecher im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

* 
 • Creative Gigaworks T20W Series II
• Edifier S550
• Edifier S530 Gaming
• Hama Q 900 (noch nicht verfügbar)
• Logitech Z5500 Digital
• Logitech Z-2300
• Scythe Krocraft Plus
• Sony SRS-DB500
• Teufel Concept E 300
 • Teufel Concept B 200 USB
• Teufel Concept C 200 USB
 ​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zu *Mafia 2: Technik-Check* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 09/2010, Seite 110ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Mafia II: Technik-Check online
• Mafia II: Interview mit Nvidia
• Mafia II: Interview mit 2k Czech
• Mafia II: Offizielle Systemanforderungen
• Mafia II gegen Mafia I im Grafikvergleich
• Mafia II: Demo am 10. August
• Mafia II: Steam als Kopierschutz
• Mafia II: Tops und Flops der Grafik


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v1NgyzQ9tM


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*PC im Eigenbau

Beispielsystem Sockel AM3:
*AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
MSI 870A-G54
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
MSI R5770 Hawk (1.024 MiB)
Cooler Master CM 690 II
Corsair VX 450W
Samsung Ecogreen F3 2000GB
LG Electronics CH08NS10
Windows 7 x64 Home Premium*

Beispielsystem Sockel Sockel 1156*:
 Intel Core i5-750
 Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H
 G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U 
Scythe Yasya
 Gainward Geforce GTX 460 (768 MiB)
 Antec Three Hundred
 Be quiet Straight Power E7-CM-480W
Samsung Ecogreen F3 2000GB
LG Electronics CH08NS10
Windows 7 x64 Home Premium*

Beispielsystem Sockel 1366:*
 Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition
 Asus P6X58D-E
 Corsair XMS 3 (CMG6GX3M3A1600C7)
 Danamics LMX Superleggera
Zotac Geforce GTX 480 (1.536 MiB)
 Thermaltake Element V
 Enermax Modu 87+ 700W
 Crucial Real SSD C300 64GB
Samsung Ecogreen F3 2000GB
 LG Electronics BH10LS30
 Windows 7 x64 Ultimate

*Tools:*
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool
Imgburn
Cinebench 
3D Mark Vantage
Anno 1404 (Benchmarkanleitung)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Juli 2010)

Bogusmaterial zum Artikel *Die besten Notebooks bis 800 Euro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*:

• Acer Aspire Aspire 5553G-N934G64Mn
 • Dell Vostro 3700 (im Test: rot)
• Toshiba Satellite L670-10P
 • Samsung R530 Aura (R530-JT50DE)
 • Lenovo Thinkpad X100e
*
Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.3
• Battery Eater 2.7
• 3D Mark 06
• CPU-Z 1.55
• Cinebench R10
• GPU-Z 0.4.4
• Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
• AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search​*Weitere Informationen*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "120 vs. 140 Millimeter"*​ 
* Korrekturen/Ergänzungen:*
- Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte des Xilence XPF140.2CF in der Testtabelle sind nicht korrekt, da nicht auf 20 °C Umgebungstemperatur normiert. Korrekte Werte: 56,6/59,5/64,6 °C (statt 62,5/65,3/70,8 °C) --> Die Kühlleistung ist daher ein Pluspunkt, zur Bewertung wurden aber die korrekten Werte herangezogen(!)
- Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des Blacknoise Noiseblockers NB-Blacksilent PK-1: Befriedigend (Angabe fehlt in der Testtabelle)
- Pluspunkt des Be quiet Silent Wings PWM BQT T12025-LF-PWM: Laufgeräusch bei 0,1 Sone (Nicht explizit als Pluspunkt aufgeführt, aber korrekt in der Testtabelle eingetragen)

* Silverstone SST-AP121: Demonstration des Luftstroms mittels Rauch (Herstellervideo)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial zu Schöne, schnelle Disks - SSDs bis 200 Euro im Test.

*Klarstellung:*
Im Gegensatz zur Angabe im Fließtext gewährt OCZ drei, nicht zwei Jahre Garantie auf die Vertex 2 Extended, wie auch in der Testtabelle korrekt angeben und gewertet.

*Die getesteten SSDs im PCGH-Preisvergleich:*• Adata Nobility N002 (64GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Corsair Force F60 (60GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Corsair Nova V64 (64GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Crucial Real SSD C300 (64GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Extrememory XLR8 M (64GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Extrememory XLR8 Plus (60GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Hama 2,5-Zoll SATA II 64 GB MLC [Preisvergleich]
• Intel X-25 M G2 Postville (80GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Kingston SSDNow V+ Drive Bundle  (64 GB) [Preisvergleich]
• OCZ Onyx (64GB) [Preisvergleich]
• OCZ Vertex 2 Extended (60GB) [Preisvergleich]
• Supertalent Teradrive CT (60GB) [Preisvergleich]
​*Verwendete Benchmark-Programme:*• h2benchw v3.13 der Zeitschrift c't Magazin
h2bench / H2benchw, Download bei heise
• Atto Disk Benchmark 2.46
|MG| ATTO Disk Benchmark 2.46 Download
• PCGH-Kopiertest mit 1 und 25.000 Dateien (ingesamt jeweils 5 GiByte)
[nicht öfftl. verfügbar]


​


----------



## PCGH_Chris (22. Juli 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zu *CPU-Zeitreise* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 09/2010, Seite 62ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Juli 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zu *Direct X 11 für WoW* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 09/2010, Seite 112ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Patch Notes von Blizzard 
• PCGH Uncut mit Direkt-Vergleich


----------



## Hiwi (31. August 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Bester PC-Klang* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 09/2010, Seite 100 ff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als regelmäßiger Leser der PC Games Hardware, muss ich diesmal leider meine Enttäuschung über obigen Test zum Ausdruck bringen... 

Ein Testverfahren bei Audio-Equipment, dass alleine auf subjektiver Beurteilung beruht ist generell schon sehr fragwürdig...

Aspekte die gerade für Spieler wichtig sind wurden hier völlig ausser Acht gelassen:
- wie gut werden welche 3D-Standards umgesetzt
- und vor Allem: wie sieht es dabei mit der Performance aus
- Überblick über die Verbreitung von EAX

stattdessen gibt es eine verwirrende Übersicht "Soundkarten gegen Onboard-Sound" in dem bei Onboard-Sound mit "+" vermerkt ist:
"Minimaler Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber Soundkarten"...

Wie ist das zu verstehen?


Leider wurden meine Erwartungen an einen Soundkartentest in einer PC-Spiele-Zeitschrift nicht erfüllt...


----------

